# Flushable Litters



## Rexy (Dec 26, 2009)

What types of litters are flushable in a toilet?

And are any of these types of litters flushable?

1) Wood Stove Pellet
2) Woody Pet
3) Grass Pellet
4) Aspen Pellet


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't think any of them are flushable. Only the recycled paper litter products (like Carefresh)claim to be flushable (in small quantities).

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Dec 26, 2009)

Most flushable litters can only be flushed by the 1/4 cup or so... Such a small amount it doesn't even seem worth it. You'll spike your water bill with all that flushing!
Carefresh says it can be flushed and so does the paper pellet cat litter I use.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 27, 2009)

I personally love the wood pellets. While they aren't flushable, they're cheap, and sure are good for composting in your garden.

Good way to be an eco-friendly bunny owner... and you can probably sell it around your neighbourhood to fellow gardeners 

Was there a particular reason you're looking for a flushable litter?


----------



## Rexy (Dec 27, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I personally love the wood pellets. While they aren't flushable, they're cheap, and sure are good for composting in your garden.
> 
> Good way to be an eco-friendly bunny owner... and you can probably sell it around your neighbourhood to fellow gardeners
> 
> Was there a particular reason you're looking for a flushable litter?


I live in an apartment and thought it would make life easier.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 28, 2009)

Ah, I see... Well, if you are looking to reduce volume of litter used, I would train the bun to a litter pan rather than the whole bottom of a cage. 

I scoop my litter pans, take out the wet bits completely, and use a cat scoop to sift out poops. Even less litter used, and a heck of a lot cheaper 
Would fit in a regular kitchen bag with plenty of room to spare!


----------

